# CDT Specific lowering springs



## RedHot14Diesel (Jan 17, 2014)

Are there any yet or know of that are coming out soon? I'm not talking about coilovers. I know it will fit the non-CDT springs but I want something made for it since it's heavier...


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Heftyhank (Nov 10, 2013)

I dont think so not yet at least check out this thread http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/94-cruze-owner-projects/35417-danny5-builds-diesel-cruze.html to see pics of a diesel with regular lowering springs on it i put the same springs on mine and have had no problems the front will "bottom out" now on decent dips or bumps at speed but other than that it feels good


----------



## RedHot14Diesel (Jan 17, 2014)

Will email Eibach and HR springs see if they have any plans. I know they have it overseas.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Eibach's aren't too bad. I think the drop looks nice...


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

^^Are those the Pro Kit, or the Sportlines?


----------



## Duvall (Mar 14, 2014)

They list diesel specific springs here.

Product List - Chevrolet Cruze 2012


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

plasticplant said:


> ^^Are those the Pro Kit, or the Sportlines?


Pro Kit - Like a sir!


----------



## RedHot14Diesel (Jan 17, 2014)

It looks nice but I'm not into the front being lower than the rear. Eibach said they'll keep that in mind about diesel springs.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## TDFDiesel (Apr 27, 2014)

Interesting.... Hopefully they start releasing more aftermarket CTD products.


----------

